# Greyhound experience?



## nr272 (Aug 8, 2009)

I try to avoid the bus if possible, but it just happens to be the cheapest and most convenient way of getting to Marquette, MI from Providence. I'd rather take Amtrak (or even fly), but I'm stuck on the bus.

Any tips for trips on Greyhound? How good are they with keeping track of luggage? I know there are some Greyhound horror stories out there, but any advice or stories would be appreciated.


----------



## saxman (Aug 13, 2009)

I took a bus trip a couple of times. It wasn't fun, but it was ok. When you check your luggage they will tag it and put it under the bus. If you transfer, some stations will transfer your bags for you, while others won't. So be prepared to claim your bag and transfer it to the next bus.

I went from Dallas to Grand Forks once on the bus and back. It took forever because, every town they stopped, they would have to pull off the freeway and go into the downtown area then go out the freeway again. Other times, it would just drive down the old two lane highways to stop in the towns. So if you have any choice, pick the route that has the least stops on it. OTOH, its kinda neat to see some of the smaller town, you otherwise would not see.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 13, 2009)

The longest "regular" bus I've taken was from Glens Falls, NY to Buffalo, NY. It was only 6-8 hours (I forget which), but that was 6-8 hours too long!

Luckily, it was mostly driving on I-87 and I-90, but I thing I do remember is the *LONG* meal stop in Syracuse. I don't think there was any other choice around except for the bus station diner or vending machines!


----------



## DET63 (Aug 19, 2009)

My grandmother once checked some baggage on Trailways from Portland, Ore., to Reno, Nev. It got lost.

They finally found it in Texas.


----------

